# Thanks Gear Junkie



## NWDrains (Nov 14, 2018)

Just wanted to thank Gear Junkie for the information he posts on this forum. I just started a drain cleaning company last year and have learned a great deal from this and other forums.

BTW, I spent 30 years in Ventura and just moved to WA 2 years ago.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

But you didnt learn how to read... Post an intro bud...


----------



## NWDrains (Nov 14, 2018)

No need, I probably won't post again. Thanks for your kind and welcoming words.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

NW

An introduction showing one's bonafides is a tool this forum uses to help keep non professionals off the site. It's not in any way meant to intimidate those who are qualified to join. However, if an individual, whose background would otherwise qualify him, neglects to post one, the membership will be quick to point out the error of his ways in no uncertain terms.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> NW
> 
> An introduction showing one's bonafides is a tool this forum uses to help keep non professionals off the site. It's not in any way meant to intimidate those who are qualified to join. However, if an individual, whose background would otherwise qualify him, neglects to post one, the membership will be quick to point out the error of his ways in no uncertain terms.





You have the etiquette of a true gentleman, you speak to jerks the way you speak to customers. I would just tell him to fock off. 
















.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I wasn't trying to be mean just its plastered all over the forum post an intro... professionals only in no way did I want to offend someone who may have something to offer..

But post a damn intro mine wasn't very extensive but it was something...

Gear junkie is the man hes an awesome member and contributes some awesome stuff to our forum...


----------



## NWDrains (Nov 14, 2018)

I joined a year ago and read the rules. Sorry I forgot to post an intro before posting.

I spent 35 years designing microelectronics ranging missile systems, heart monitoring systems, WiFi systems, mesh networking systems etc. Got tired of sitting in my basement so I started a sewer and drain cleaning company a year ago. I'm licensed and bonded in the state of WA.

I don't have a ton of experience but am learning every day. my equipment consists of:
Spartan 300
Sartan 81
Goldak Locator
4 GPM 4000 PSI jetter
Rigid Seasnake Mini with CS65 monitor
Ridgid K9-102
10mm Flex shaft cable in tire
Kubota K008 excavator


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

NWDrains said:


> I joined a year ago and read the rules. Sorry I forgot to post an intro before posting.
> 
> I spent 35 years designing microelectronics ranging missile systems, heart monitoring systems, WiFi systems, mesh networking systems etc. Got tired of sitting in my basement so I started a sewer and drain cleaning company a year ago. I'm licensed and bonded in the state of WA.
> 
> ...


You're almost through the door. Now, try posting the above in the intro thread.
BTW: How come someone who can design such high tech gismos can't follow a few simple instructions.


----------



## NWDrains (Nov 14, 2018)

LOL, good point. Probably because I read the rules a year ago and maybe have had a beer or 2 since then. I'll post it there.




Plumbus said:


> You're almost through the door. Now, try posting the above in the intro thread.
> BTW: How come someone who can design such high tech gismos can't follow a few simple instructions.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Awesome great to have you.. Tango will move it to the appropriate section and may ask more of you... hes French lol


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Awesome great to have you.. Tango will move it to the appropriate section and may ask more of you... hes French lol







He's not french. He's french canadian.














.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

NWDrains said:


> Just wanted to thank Gear Junkie for the information he posts on this forum. I just started a drain cleaning company last year and have learned a great deal from this and other forums.
> 
> BTW, I spent 30 years in Ventura and just moved to WA 2 years ago.


Really appreciated for you to take the time and go out of your way to write that. I checked out your page and website....both are really well done. My FB page is Sewer Rountable Review and I post more content there. Welcome on in and with your background, it sounds like you bring way more to table then I ever could. 

I am curious....with so much electronic background, what made you decide to move to drain cleaning?


----------



## NWDrains (Nov 14, 2018)

gear junkie said:


> Really appreciated for you to take the time and go out of your way to write that. I checked out your page and website....both are really well done. My FB page is Sewer Rountable Review and I post more content there. Welcome on in and with your background, it sounds like you bring way more to table then I ever could.
> 
> I am curious....with so much electronic background, what made you decide to move to drain cleaning?


Thanks for that. I spent the past 18 years working for startups. 10 hours were short days. I just got burned out. I'd rather be outdoors than stuck in my basement. 

I have a good friend who's been doing it for 30 years and he is continually booked a week out. I saw the need and wanted to do something different. He helped me get started and gave my a bunch of old equipment he had. 

I can actually make more money doing this than designing computers and work less. No real stress or unrealistic timelines. I work for myself. I do ask myself why I started this business at 58 though.

Not sure what I have to offer yet. Guys like you bring the tricks that only experience gives you.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

NWDrains said:


> Thanks for that. I spent the past 18 years working for startups. 10 hours were short days. I just got burned out. I'd rather be outdoors than stuck in my basement.
> 
> I have a good friend who's been doing it for 30 years and he is continually booked a week out. I saw the need and wanted to do something different. He helped me get started and gave my a bunch of old equipment he had.
> 
> ...





thats an interesting change of career....to say the least...but dont you still end up in the basement or crawl spaces cleaning drains? not much outdoor drain cleaning by me, unless you do the roof thing that isnt in my area either...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

NWDrains said:


> Thanks for that. I spent the past 18 years working for startups. 10 hours were short days. I just got burned out. I'd rather be outdoors than stuck in my basement.
> 
> I have a good friend who's been doing it for 30 years and he is continually booked a week out. I saw the need and wanted to do something different. He helped me get started and gave my a bunch of old equipment he had.
> 
> ...


Heck just camera repair would be a huge one. Many of us understand mechanical but our downfall is electrical. I took my camera to get fixed at LA's biggest repair shop and the repair guy didn't even know what ohms were.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

NWDrains said:


> Thanks for that. I spent the past 18 years working for startups. 10 hours were short days. I just got burned out. I'd rather be outdoors than stuck in my basement.
> 
> I have a good friend who's been doing it for 30 years and he is continually booked a week out. I saw the need and wanted to do something different. He helped me get started and gave my a bunch of old equipment he had.
> 
> ...







not much electronics in drain cleaning other than some of the tools used, but on the plumbing side , almost all furnaces, tank-less heaters and boilers now have a dam computer running them, its a real pita when the computer goes poof, then you have to start swapping out boards to try and see whats wrong with them...
and many fixtures now have computer and electronics in them....all in the name of advancement..if you call it that....water and electronics..what could go wrong, but the genius engineers will continue to screw it up and bring technology in where its not really needed..


----------



## NWDrains (Nov 14, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats an interesting change of career....to say the least...but dont you still end up in the basement or crawl spaces cleaning drains? not much outdoor drain cleaning by me, unless you do the roof thing that isnt in my area either...


Most of my work is outside. Lots of old septic systems up here. Most clogs can be cleared from the tank. Also, lots of repairs, locates and drain field jetting.


----------

